# update on our GRF photo page for the field issue



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

New thread so this doesn't get buried in the old one....
First, in case anyone missed it, we're going to have a page of photos in the field issue of GR News showing our GRF dogs loving field work. It can be bumpers, birds, wet, dry, anything. Dog do NOT need to have titles. (When we have the final participants we will vote on whether we want the dog labeled by call name or registered name in the photo).
*At this point we have 9 FOR SURE participants (some people counting more than once if they are submitting more than one photo) so it is quite safe to say that it will be $35 or less to submit one of your photos.*
Anney (K9-design) will be doing the design work for us.
Anyone else who wants to be included please PM me. I have at least 4 people who indicated an interest in the original thread but didn't send a PM, please let me know if you are interested. The deadline is October 19, I am thinking we should get the photos to Anney by October 1st (Anney, is that ok?) so that gives everyone plenty of time to get a good photo. I will pay for the ad/design work and people can pay me.
Also, we are looking for ideas for the title for the page!
This is going to be very cool


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree, this is going to be awesome! Thanks Barb for administrating everything!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This will be incredible  Thank you so much for suggesting and handling this Barb!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds great to me!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sounds groovy!
I will warn you about the deadline. Oct. 1st is the last day of the national. Why don't you just plan on getting the $$ to Sylvia by the deadline, and she always gives me plenty of time after the deadline to submit the ads. So please do not freak out if I don't have it done by Oct. 19th.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is awesome! I think it is great that the forum gang is supporting the field issue!

Some title thoughts:

GRF Friends Support Field Dogs from All Over the County
Forum Friends in the Field
GRF Working Retrievers Coast to Coast (maybe we can put a name and location with each picture)

Big huge thank you to Barb for taking on this project!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Anney, I can get the money to Sylvia before you get her the ad? That's great!! I'll get it to her in plenty of time!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like the idea of putting the call name and a location on each picture, how do you guys feel? we are really from all over, and that would be cool.



sammydog said:


> This is awesome! I think it is great that the forum gang is supporting the field issue!
> 
> Some title thoughts:
> 
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah you can pay Sylvia/Bobbi way in advance of them actually getting the ad. It reserves your spot.
Maybe we can just do call name and titles i.e. CH Fluffy JH
Remember one page is not that big of a space to put a lot of photos and type in. I'm already cringing at figuring out some way to arrange 9 photos on one page.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

should have a final count soon, waiting for 1 more person....then I'll "close" the entries, as we've got a nice number now.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call name and location sounds good to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*Holy guacamole! A two page spread????*

We are just a couple of photos away from a two-page ad. Any more takers???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb - can the same dog have 2 pictures? OR perhaps a neutered dog?


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd love to join, but Remy does not compete, is not registered, has no call name, etc. Is that still possible? If yes, I'll PM, send money etc. If not I totally understand.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How about puppies? I love to pay for BaWaaJige to be in there. We are working on field work does that count?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Lennap said:


> I'd love to join, but Remy does not compete, is not registered, has no call name, etc. Is that still possible? If yes, I'll PM, send money etc. If not I totally understand.


Wouldn't her call name be Remy?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Count Gunner in.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

General V said:


> How about puppies? I love to pay for BaWaaJige to be in there. We are working on field work does that count?


I'm planning on putting in a picture of Tag, and Radarsdad is putting in Gunner, so as long as they are doing something "fieldy" I'm thinking it would be awesome to have pups (our up and coming stars) in the spread.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in for sure for Jack! (Barb, I PM'd you) If I can get a good picture of Chloe I may pay for 2 spots in there. She hasn't really done much training at all except for carrying around a duck when we were trying to entice Jack :


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Wouldn't her call name be Remy?


 
Ok yes his call name would be Remy - duh! And mine would be STUPID - :doh:! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As long as Remy likes to do something related to field work, you are more than welcome to join in!!! We will need a photo, and I'll let you know when it's time to pay. The cost will be $35.
Please send PM with your name, which is NOT "Stupid", sheeesh.




Lennap said:


> I'd love to join, but Remy does not compete, is not registered, has no call name, etc. Is that still possible? If yes, I'll PM, send money etc. If not I totally understand.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Hmmm we only recently started working on outdoor stuff, had to get the service and therapy do certifications out of the way first. How long do I have to find the pic?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

How fun! Michelle, we will be able to get a picture of Chloe at the GRCSD field day, I will make sure to get a picture of her!!! (you were planning on bringing her right?)


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> How fun! Michelle, we will be able to get a picture of Chloe at the GRCSD field day, I will make sure to get a picture of her!!! (you were planning on bringing her right?)


 Yes, I will for sure bring her.....that'll be pretty interesting! LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You have lots of time! Until about October 1st !



Lennap said:


> Hmmm we only recently started working on outdoor stuff, had to get the service and therapy do certifications out of the way first. How long do I have to find the pic?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jessica, when will you be coming here to take a picture of the Tito Monster???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, and I need some good ones of Tag.....When can I put you on the calendar?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish I could travel everywhere to take pictures of our awesome forum dogs, man how fun would that be! I really need to go buy that winning lottery ticket about now!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> I wish I could travel everywhere to take pictures of our awesome forum dogs, man how fun would that be! I really need to go buy that winning lottery ticket about now!


Yes you should fly all over. and maybe we could get Jill too! Those would be some awesome pictures!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Barb - can the same dog have 2 pictures? OR perhaps a neutered dog?


you lost me there. Why NOT a neutered dog?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> you lost me there. Why NOT a neutered dog?


Lost me too....since I assume we aren't taking photos of all the dogs' nether regions...LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know where you got the idea neutered dogs wouldn't be a good field dog! Bring him on!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Lost me too....since I assume we aren't taking photos of all the dogs' nether regions...LOL


Now that would be Flip's idea of a Playboy magazine! ROFL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ahh - I mentioned neutered dogs since the GR News seems to heavily lean towards breeding ,,,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Neutered, spayed, young, old, bring them on! They're ALL field dogs


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> We are just a couple of photos away from a two-page ad. Any more takers???


I'd be in if we expanded to two pages to make room...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh we're into 2 FULL pages! Are you in???




sterregold said:


> I'd be in if we expanded to two pages to make room...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, yup! Count B and W in!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I just saw this. Is it too late to add Ace?


----------

